# Will Kuhli loaches eat trumpet snails?



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

I want to keep kuhli loaches and malaysian trumpet snails in my planted tank. So far I just have the snails, and I have a pretty good population of reproducing adults. Will kuhlis wipe them out, eat only a few, leave them alone? I have 6 kuhlis in QT and my main tank is 65g. Thanks!


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

They might try, but MTS have pretty hard shells and should fare pretty well.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I have 2 kuhlis in a 20 gallon and hundreds of MTS. IME they should be more than okay together.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

yes, I have 6 very large, fat kuhlis and a ton and a half of MTS, so no worries there. They may take out a very small number of them, but it is not noticeable if they do


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

great news, thanks!!!!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

The small ones will fall prey to adult Kuhli's. The larger MTS aren't really going to be targeted. The Kuhli's may try but they'll fail.


----------

